# Evaporust on wood



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a sickle with a very old, dry wooden handle. I put the main part of the blade into evaporust, and it cleaned up very well, but there's no way I can treat the top part of the blade without submerging the handle. I'm not sure it comes off. Will putting the blade into the Evaporust hurt it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think the Evapo-Rust chemicals would not harm the wood. I think the only impact is the water absorbing into the wood, but this should not be much. You are only submerging for hours perhaps a day.

I am not sure about the black particles which I get as Evapo-Rust is spent. These could get into the cracks and leave black lines. Not damage per se, but may not look good.

You could always try oxalic acid aka Wood bleach for this part of the rust removal. For me this leaves light green particles on parts of the steel.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

> EVAPO-RUST is non-corrosive to steel and does not harm brass, copper, aluminum, gold, lead, titanium, steel, cast iron, chrome, solder points, vinyl, plastic, rubber, silicone, glass, cork, or wood. EVAPO-RUST has an indefinite shelf life* and can be used over and over until it absolutely stops working. On average, one gallon de-rusts up to 300 pounds of light to moderately rusted steel.


From their website.

Toby


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool! I've used up my evaporust, so I'll have to get more. I'll show you pics when it's all sharp and stuff.


----------

